# Hand Crank Drill Press



## hiswillus (Jan 24, 2013)

Just got this in today and know absolutely nothing of drill presses. I was told this was 70 to 90 years old and I purchased it in Germany. I wondering how to care for it and praying nothing ever breaks on it…lol. Also not completely sure how it's supposed to function. When crank is turned it goes up and down respectively and at the bottom and top it locks in so the upper wheel is engaged. When quickly truning in the opposit direction it releases. The drill does lower automatically but the upper wheel controls the raise and lower as well. The main gear is held in by a pin and parts of the gear are broken a bit around the pin but holding it still quit well. I'm rally looking to find what I need to do to prolong the life of this press. Any help would be greatly appreciated. A broken pin also fell out of the gearbox that I can't seem to it would go.

Thanks,

Jeff


----------



## TobyC (Apr 7, 2013)

That's probably pieces of an old pin that someone has already replaced. They probably broke that gear driving in a new pin. What kind is it? Show the whole thing, or at least the side that has something identifiable on it.

Toby


----------



## hiswillus (Jan 24, 2013)

Unmarked other than the 60 or the 09


----------



## hiswillus (Jan 24, 2013)

The handle is actual porcelain.


----------



## Tim457 (Jan 11, 2013)

I can't help much, but that's pretty cool. I'd have a hard time turning one down if I saw one locally that was complete and for a good price. I watched some Youtube videos of similar hand crank drill presses, but I'm not sure how much applies to yours.

Make friends with a blacksmith, a machine shop, or someone with a CNC machine if something breaks I guess.


----------



## MrRon (Jul 9, 2009)

It is similar to what is known as a post drill, in that it was attached to a wood post. Yours is a varient. It attaches to a bench top. It appears to be at least 90 years old, maybe older. If it has lasted this long, I don't think its ready to give up any time soon. Nice find. What are you going to do about drill bits?


----------



## donwilwol (May 16, 2011)

nice find. if your scroll back from the end of this thread, http://lumberjocks.com/topics/27861 you'll see some more.


----------



## hiswillus (Jan 24, 2013)

If you don't mind me asking. How did you determine it's age with so few markings?


----------



## hiswillus (Jan 24, 2013)

Still wondering about the function of the upper wheel. I noticed the bolt is loose holding it on and when it is tightened it turns with the crank. Is it possible that the weight of this wheel acts as a fly wheel?


----------



## hiswillus (Jan 24, 2013)

I'm also wondering if the gearbox or baring itself should be repacked with grease.


----------

